# Smartctl Raw_Read_Error_Rate Changes From 0 to 1



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Probably a question for blindlemon here but as some of you will know my Tivo contains two Samsung HA250JC 250Gb hard drives that have been installed and running in it without problem since June 2005.

Up to now running checks on the drives with mfscheck or smartctl have not produced any errors other than in the Hardware_ECC_Recovered section of smartctl. This is apparently normal behaviour in a Samsung hard drive.

However my latest smarctl report on the two hard drives shows that my B hard drive is now reporting a Raw_Read_Error_Rate of 1 compared to the 0 it has been reporting up to now and the 0 reading still reported for my Drive A Samsung HA250JC.

This hard drive and the Tivo otherwise appear to be behaving entirely normally but is the change in the Raw_Read_Error_Rate from 0 to 1 something that is indicative of imminent hard drive failure or simply a normal part of the ageing process? Also is the Rate likely to increase to 2, 3, 4 and so on over time and what will changes to those Raw_Read_Error_Rate levels indicate?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I doubt if it is a problem - the three Samsung drives in my two TiVos report values from 4 to 3196 in this field and all are currently problem free.

There's an interesting article written by the author of Smartctl here.


----------

